
Ask HN: Scaling a tech team - fokker
Hey HN.<p>I need some help!<p>I am tech lead for a small team consisting of 3 engineers. We&#x27;ve been bootstrapping everything for the past 2 years but the business is showing promising signs of growth and has secured a solid round of investment. Based on KPIs etc we expect to hire an additional 10-15 developers over the next 12 months. I have never led a team of 15.<p>I have not scaled a team, been responsible for cultivating a good tech culture, establishing core values and disciplines, keeping team moral high, reminding people of what our mission is here and why we come to work each day, attracting talent, interviewing candidates and so on..<p>It would be amazing if I could get some advice for the next 12 months and share with me their experiences and learnings.<p>Cheers :)
======
JSeymourATL
> cultivating a good tech culture, establishing core values and disciplines,
> keeping team moral high, reminding people of what our mission
> is...attracting talent

Solid outline of the challenges you face-- suggest developing a reading
program in each area to gain a base level knowledge.

Goldsmith is interesting on Motivation & Morale, which is often misunderstood.
If you read nothing else, Chapter 11: Empowering Others, is golden >
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13236274-paid-to-
think](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13236274-paid-to-think)

On attracting talent & interviewing, Geoff Smart has the best introduction on
the hiring process and score-carding candidates >
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/4989687-who?from_search=t...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/4989687-who?from_search=true)

~~~
fokker
Thanks so much!

